# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Stijve nek, wat helpt het best?

## vdveld

Ik heb de laatste paar dagen nogal last van mijn nek, vooral bij het naar links kijken.
Nu zijn er zalfjes, spierverslappers, dure massages, noem maar op!

Wat werkt nou het beste?

----------


## vdveld

En, wat heeft het meest langdurig resultaat? Ik heb jaren geleden namelijk eens pillen gebruikt die slechts een dag werkte waarna het weer terugkwam. Dat leek dus meer op een pijnstiller.

----------


## Mevrouw Beer

Hallo vdveld,

Het oplossen van het probleem is vaak zo gedaan, met een pilletje of zalfje, wat dan ook.
Het gaat echter vaak meer om de oorzaak dan om de pijn die het veroorzaakt, om er definitief af te komen.

Denk dus aan houding bij het lopen, zitten en zelfs het slapen.
Volgens mij staat er hier (http://www.leontien.nl/artikel/2116/...t_nekpijn.aspx) wat meer over.

----------

